# لمحة عامة لمحركات الديزل!!!!!!!!!



## sasadanger (27 يوليو 2010)

لمحة عامة لمحركات الديزل!!!!!!!!!
​م/محمود عبد الحميد
لمحة  عامة  
سميت هذه المحركات بالمحركات ذات الاحتراق الداخلي و ذلك لان احتراق المزيج ( الوقود+ الهواء ) يتم في داخلها , وتعمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي على تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الموجودة في الوقود الى طاقة حرارية نتيجة عملية الاحتراق ثم الى طاقة ميكانيكية تعمل على تحريك اجزاء السيارة المختلفة

انواع محركات الاحتراق الداخلي و المستخدمة في السيارات

تقسم المحركات حسب الشكل الى 
محركات عمودية , محركات افقية , محركات مائلة

تقسم المحركات حسب الوقود المستخدم الى

محركات تعمل بالبنزين , محركات تعمل بالديزل , محركات تعمل بالوقود المحسن , محركات تعمل بالطاقة البديلة

تقسم المحركات حسب مبدء العمل الى
محركات ثنائية الاشواط , محركات رباعية الاشواط

اجزاء المحرك الرئيسية

راس الاسطوانات ( راس المحرك ) :- و يركب على جسم الاسطوانة , و يحوي راس الاسطوانات على غرف الاحتراق و الصمامات و روافعه

الاسطوانات :- و هي عبارة عن جيب اسطواني يصنع من الفولاذ او حديد الزهر , و تعتبر الاسطوانة مجرى لحركة المكبس ليتم اشواطه الاربعة لاتمام عمل محرك السيارة

المكبس :- يتحرك المكبس حركة ترددية مستقيمة داخل الاسطوانات , و يتم المكبس اربع اشواط اثناء الصعود و النزول

اذرع التوصيل :و تستعمل لوصل المكابس بعمود المرفق , فتتصل نهاية ذراع التوصيل الكبرى بمحور عمود المرفق ام النهاية الاخرى لذراع التوصيل فيوصل مع المكبس بواسطة مسمار المكبس

عمود المرفق :- يزود عمود المرفق المحرك بقوة دوران مستمر , فيعمل على تحويل الحركة الترددية الناتجة عن المكبس الى حركة دائرية ثم ينقلها الى باقي اجزاء المركبة الميكانيكية ثم الى عجلات السيارة فتتحرك المركبة

الحدافة :- عبارة عن عجلة من الصلب ثقيلة نسبيا و مثبته بواسطة براغي في النهاية الخلفية لعمود المرفق و تعمل الحدافة على تنظيم سرعة عمود المرفق بواسطة خاصية القصور الذاتي, و تستخدم الحدافة كاداة لبداية دوران محرك السيارة حيث يتم تعشيق مسنن محرك بدء الحركة ( السلف ) مع مسنن الحدافة, كما يستعمل سطح الحدافة كقاعدة للكلتش

عمود الكامات :- و هو عبارة عن عامود يحتوي على كامات , و يعمل عمود الكامات على التحكم في فتح و اغلاق الصمامات , صمام السحب و صمام العادم

الصمامات و توابعها :- و هي عبارة عن صمام الدخول او السحب الذي يتحكم بدخول المزيج الى غرفة الاحتراق , و صمام العادم الذي يتحكم بخروج الغازات العادمة بعد عملية الاحتراق 



نظرية عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلي رباعية الاشواط 


المحركات رباعية الاشواط :- و هي المحركات التي تتم عملها باربعة اشواط للمكبس داخل اسظوانة المحرك , و يدور خلالها عمود المرفق دورتين كاملتين 720 درجة
الشوط ( المشوار ):- و هي المسافة التي يتحركها المكبس صعودا او نزولا داخل اسطوانة المحرك
النقطة الميتة العليا :- وهي اعلى نقطة يصل اليها المكبس في مشوار الصعود و يرمز لها ( ن م ع 
النقطة الميتة السفلى :- وهي ادنى مسافة يصل اليها المكبس في مشوار النزول و يرمز لها ( ن م س


تتم الاشواط الاربعة في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي رباعية الاشواط في اربعة مشاوير للمكبس وهي
شوط السحب , شوط الضغط , شوط القدرة , شوط العادم 

شوط السحب :- يبدا شوط السحب عندما يتحرك المكبس من ( ن . م . ع ) الى( ن. م . ع ) وعندها يفتح صمام الدخول و يكون صمام الخروج مغلق فيدخل المزيج المكون من الهواء و البنزين داخل حيز الاسطوانة و ينتهي شوط السحب عندما يصل المكبس بعد ( ن . م . س ) بعدة درجات و عندها يغلق صمام الدخول 

شوط الضغط :- يبدا شوط الضغط بعد ( ن . م . س ) بعدة درجات و عندها يتحرك المكبس الى اعلى و يكون صمامي الدخول و الخروج مغلقين , و عندها يعمل المكبس على ضغط المزيج داخل حيز الاسطوانة . و يستمر شوط الضغط الى ان يصل المكبس الى قبل ( ن . م . ع ) بعدة درجات 

شوط القدرة :- حينما يصل المكبس قبل ( ن . م . ع ) بعدة درجات تحدث شرارة كهربائية من خلال شمعة الاحتراق و تعمل هذه الشرارة على حرق المزيج المضغوط داخل غرفة الاحتراق , و نتيجة لاحتراق المزيج يحدث انفجار يعمل على دفع المكبس الى اسفل , و يكون خلال شوط القدرة صمام الدخول و الخروج مغلقين و ينتهي شوط القدرة عندما يصل المكبس الى ( ن . م . س 

شوط العادم :- قبل ان يصل المكبس ( ن . م . س ) ببضع درجات يفتح صمام الخروج ليسمح للغازات العادمة الناتجة من احتراق المزيج بالخروج من اسطوانة المحرك , و اثناء هذا الشوط يتحرك المكبس الى اعلى ليعمل على طرد جميع الغازات العادمة و يستمر هذا الشوط الى ان يصل المكبس الى قبل ( ن . م . ع ) بعدة درجات
المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​


----------



## shlabi (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومة


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا .. على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## sasadanger (14 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم اخوانى على المرور 
تقبلو فائق احترامى


----------



## FreeEngineer (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## انس خالدعبد (15 أغسطس 2010)

اخى مشكور لكن لازم تعرف انك بتخطب مهندسيىن


----------



## م.م فادي (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

​ جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

